# Fair price for Honda HS80?



## NorthMan (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi There - attending an auction this morning, saw a Honda HS80 on the list and am definitely interested in buying. I'm in the market for a new/used snowblower and had planned to buy a Honda, but I don't really have an idea of what a reasonable price would be to pay for this unit. I was hoping someone here would be able to enlighten me!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would have no clue on that 1. but anyhoo... ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## NorthMan (Jul 18, 2015)

well thanks anyways! appreciate the hello 

anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## NorthMan (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks jtclays - really appreciate the feedback

My family and I just recently moved further up north in Manitoba, Canada. We are on a lake and while I am no stranger to snow, I know that I'm going to need a really good machine to clear the snow.

If I can't find a good quality used Honda, I was thinking I would end up purchasing as HSS622TC or HSS724TC. I know the guy selling this used one takes care of his equipment, but haven't seen the unit yet. I'll follow up and post what it ends up selling for.

I also don't have a clue as to when this model was produced, and idea?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome NorthMan.. I'm not a seasoned Honda (blower that is) guy but my Input is this: See if you can pull the pins/bolts out of auger (rakes) and spin them. (I.E take a couple small pliers along) if they spin.. add $100 price to a rusted tight auger one. rusted up I'd say 200-250 range. The Honda's are great machines and engines are top- but beware that the parts are 'pricey' and if can be found as older parts are obsolete. talking like gear box, ect. I had a HS80 and parted it as I gave up trying to find a used gear box. SO.. Condition is everything on this one. If too much rust and/or wear- I'd walk away. If seems pretty good and augers spin on shaft- I'd go for it if good price. It is really all about condition and your skills to do repairs or maintain it. I myself prefer 70's-80's Ariens, But a 'good' Honda is hard to beat.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

NorthMan said:


> Hi There - attending an auction this morning, saw a Honda HS80 on the list and am definitely interested in buying. I'm in the market for a new/used snowblower and had planned to buy a Honda, but I don't really have an idea of what a reasonable price would be to pay for this unit. I was hoping someone here would be able to enlighten me!


As others have pointed towards things to pay attention to, I will add that if this is a tracked machine, the tracks are no longer available. Something to keep in consideration if it applies. 

Insofar as seized augers and impellers onto the auger transmission, I found that with my HS622, and was able to free them using the "rust-trolysis" process and a five gallon bucket. There are quite a few videos on using electrolysis to remove rust. 

All that said, if you could include a pic of the machine, it might give folks a better idea and appraisal of things to further inspect. 

On a final note, the HS622 is an amazing machine that will serve you well.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As others have said, if the HS80 has been well cared for, it may just be a fine machine to have, but many parts are considered obsolete by Honda, and if they need to be replaced, may put you in a bind to locate.

I'll second db9938's praises of the HS622. I have a 1999 that I bought new, and it has served me well with no troubles over the years. I have only had to replace the skids, and the seals to the drive wheels once. Other than that, just normal maintenance.

Plus, the HS622 is still available to you in Canada, unlike here in the States.


----------

